# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  What gear can be used in RAW powerlifting events?

## johnnybigguns

I was wondering what gear can be used in raw powerlifting. 
Can you use knee wraps,belts and wraps?

----------


## powerviking

knee wraps belt wrist wraps and the length of the knee wraps are all according to if ure going for ipf or wpo

----------


## RJstrong

> I was wondering what gear can be used in raw powerlifting. 
> Can you use knee wraps,belts and wraps?


Depends on the organization... The raw unity meet just held in New Port Richey, FL lifters were allowed wrist wraps, belts, and knee sleeves. Some organizations are belt only.

----------


## quarry206

go to powerliftingwatch.com .. on the right side of the page is a link that says compair federations.. it will tell you alot more . it will also give you links to federations websites.

its also the page that most of the info we have given you been coming from... to view rankings and stuff its 12 dollars for a year. but thats the only thing you need a membership to view

----------

